
Don’t use Microservices - azarai
https://medium.com/me/stats/post/c3b5484b329a
======
taylodl
Medium now wants to track what you read. So...no more medium for me. If you
want people to be able to read your material then make sure you're using a
platform that makes that material freely available to your readers without
tracking. After all this was the original vision of the web.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
I was going to say "Medium's annoying about asking you to log in, but you
don't have to". And then I realized clearly they have just made a change. This
should be bigger news, wow.

~~~
detaro
Look at the URL: the submitter linked to their "backend"/editing view of the
article, which of course belongs behind authentication and not on HN.

------
patricksimpson
Don't use medium... I can't read your article.

